# البلاطات الخرسانية - مقارنة بين الانواع المختلفة - منقول من منتدانا



## المهندس محمد زايد (7 يونيو 2009)

ارفق اليكم هذا الملف عن concrete slabs مدعم بالرسومات التوضيحية / ​ 

-انواع البلاطات الخرسانية Concrete slabs . 


-مقارنة بينها تشمل اطوال البحور , والناحية الاقتصادية ..الخ 


- محاسن ومساوئ كل نوع من انواع البلاطات . 

- معلومات اساسية عن السماكات الدنيا ونسب التسليح وقوى القص .... ( حسب الكود البريطاني) . 

- ومعلومات اخرى مهمة جميعا مطروحة بشكل مختصر ومفيد . 


وقد قمت بالسابق بتحميله من خلال ملتقانا من خلال مشاركات احد الزملاء 















نوع الملف مضغوط / PDF 524kb​


----------



## rwmam (7 يونيو 2009)

جاري التحميل وفعلا الملف مفيد من خلال الشرح الاولي له ووفقك الله لما فيه كل الخير لك ولاهلك ولكل المهندسين


----------



## عاشق السهر (8 يونيو 2009)

في البدء لك جزيل الشكر وبعد التحميل لم تفتح الملفات المرفقه ارجوا منك مراجعتها واعادة ارسالها مرة اخرى


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (8 يونيو 2009)

عاشق السهر قال:


> في البدء لك جزيل الشكر وبعد التحميل لم تفتح الملفات المرفقه ارجوا منك مراجعتها واعادة ارسالها مرة اخرى


 

اخي الكريم الملفات تعمل بشكل جيد وقد حاولت مجددا فتح المفات ولا مشكلة فيها ... الملف مضغوط winzip pro - adobe reader .

من الغالب ان المشكلة في جهازك اخي الفاضل


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## سليم اللئيم (8 يونيو 2009)

الملفات لا تعمل الرجاء اعادة رفعها الرجاء الرجاء المستعجل اعادة رفع هذه الملفات للضرورة القصوى 
رجاءً اعيدوا رفع الملف


----------



## مكزون (8 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## network operator (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 

لكن الملفات لاتعمل


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (9 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم الملفات لاتعمل
نرجو الافادة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل ج (9 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم الملفات لا تعمل


----------



## سارية عثمان (9 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم الملفات تعطي ملفاً فارغاً عند الفك ،ارجو رفع الملف.


----------



## العبقرية (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2009)

لا اعلم ما المشكلة فالملفات تعمل بشكل جيد .. ومع ذلك ساعيد رفع ملفات بصيغة ال pdf دون ضغطها وهي تسعة ملفات سارفعها تباعا في ثلاث مشاركات /


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2009)

تابع رفع الملفات وهنا ثلاث ملفات اخرى ​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (9 يونيو 2009)

وهنا الملف الاخير من الملفات المرفقة ارجو ان تعمل هذه الملفات لديكم 


وتقبلوا تحياتي ​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ..وبارك بمجهودك..


----------



## خالد قدورة (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## امير الصباح (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و الملفات تعمل و لكن اين الملف السابع و الثامن


----------



## RESEARCHER (9 يونيو 2009)

. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (9 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي محمد


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 يونيو 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير ( جــــــــــــــاري الــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــحـــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــل )


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 يونيو 2009)

تم التحميل لكن لم اجد الملف السابع والثامن ارجوا الإفاده


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (10 يونيو 2009)

عاشق السهر قال:


> تم التحميل لكن لم اجد الملف السابع والثامن ارجوا الإفاده


 

اعذرني اخي الفاضل سقط سهوا عدم ارفاق الملفين السابع والثامن .. اليك هذه الملفات 

وتقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جداً يا م محمد زايد وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (14 يونيو 2009)

للتذكير وعموم الفائدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا م \ محمد على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله
*


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى ولكن الملفات لا تعمل


----------



## محمد دهشورى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على اعادة الرفع وجزاك الله كل خير وننتظر المزيد


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس محمد سلطان قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخى ولكن الملفات لا تعمل




اخي الفاضل نعم المرفقات في المشاركة الاولى لا تعمل ............... 

ولكن اذهب الى المشاركة 13,14,15 وستجد الملفات من 1 الى 9 ... 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد الشيباني (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مسشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد قدورة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي على هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------



## م . أبو بكر (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشاركة قيمة فعلاً ... و شكراً لك يا أخ محمد زايد .

و إلى الأمام .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## فوزي محمد عمر (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## Triplem (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (11 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جداً يا م محمد زايد وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (11 أكتوبر 2009)

م . أبو بكر قال:


> مشاركة قيمة فعلاً ... و شكراً لك يا أخ محمد زايد .
> 
> و إلى الأمام .
> 
> م . أبو بكر




الشكر لك اخي الفاضل ومشرفنا الحبيب وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل ما قدمته وتقدم لهذا الملتقى

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## العبقرية (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخر الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasem (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الملفات تعمل ولكن يجب فك الضغط با winzip فقط و لا تقبل winrar ولا اعلم السبب


----------



## sasem (20 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الملفات


----------



## خالد قدورة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر يا اخ محمد على هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------



## eng_king2009 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## هندسة الأبعاد (19 فبراير 2010)

شكراً على الجهد الطيب، وعلى المعلومات الجميلة..
وفقكم الله...


----------



## Eng.M_Abu Bakr (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## لينكساوى (10 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## life for rent (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## taser70 (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## عونى وحيد (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عونى وحيد (6 أبريل 2010)

لوسمحت الملفات بعد تنزيلها لاتعمل يرجى رفع الشغال


----------



## ra7eeem (7 أبريل 2010)

الملفات لاتعمل


----------



## ra7eeem (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي الفاضل جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## abdelmonem2000 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## abdelmonem2000 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جارى التحميل


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير
عند فك الملفات يظهر رسالة خطأ و تقريبا الملفات معطوبة


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير
م. محمد زايد

والروابط الاخيرة 100%


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 مايو 2010)

تم تعديل المرفق الموجود بالمشاركة الاولى وهو الان يعمل ان شاء الله


----------



## shabib (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك ..


----------



## سامح المنصورى (11 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
انا مطلوب منى تقرير عن انواع البلاطات الخرسانيه


----------



## ابو الأحرار (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال طاهر (26 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (11 يوليو 2010)

جااااري التحميل وجزاكـ الله الف خير


----------



## المهندس ابوعامر (13 يوليو 2010)

الملف رائع والله يوفقك وشكرا لك على جهدك الكبير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المرفقات جعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## محمددهب (28 فبراير 2012)

الملفات تعمل بدون اي مشاكل pdf


----------



## engineer_asu1982 (28 فبراير 2012)

*وفقك الله لما فيه كل الخير لك ولاهلك ولكل المهندسين*​


----------



## shymaa gomaa (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## abodafer (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سائد العورتاني (4 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (24 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و الملف يتعلق و يناقش الوافل سلاب فقط دون التطرق الى بقية الانواع


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (25 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا كتييييير
​


----------



## the egyption (26 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم طامش (29 أغسطس 2013)

اخي الكريم يوجد شرح بالعربي


----------



## nass9033 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

*شكرا اخي جاري التحميل ... وبالاضافه ان الملفات اشتغلت عندي*​


----------



## nass9033 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا اخي جاري التحميل ... وبالاضافه ان الملفات اشتغلت عندي​


----------



## zaidihsan (24 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس جاري التحميل ....


----------



## يكون الجحاوي (13 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك مشكور جدا (ممكن شرح والتفصيل تكون عربي ):75:


----------



## eng-sharif (13 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdelbaky (15 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا والملفات تعمل بشكل ممتاز


----------



## علي الجراح2 (18 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

